# MBA program in Dubai



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good MBA program in Dubai in terms of reputation and quality education (lecturers, workshops and etc)? There are many Western graduate schools in Dubai but I am not sure if they are as good in Dubai as their names imply to be. Thanks!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Canadian University of Dubai has an accredited MBA program worth looking at.

Canadian University of Dubai - CUD


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

American University of Sharjah! And they just built a new Business Building, so top notch facilities, plus excellent faculty. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

University of Wollongong.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Skip Dubai and head up to Abu Dhabi for the INSEAD Executive MBA: INSEAD - Abu Dhabi Campus INSEAD is one of the world's top MBA schools. As a MBA grad (not of INSEAD), I will let you in on a secret: The *ONLY THING* that matters for a MBA is the quality of people around you and the network you make during your courses. The rest (the educational piece) is just fluff to encourage interaction between participants.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

md000 said:


> Skip Dubai and head up to Abu Dhabi for the INSEAD Executive MBA: INSEAD - Abu Dhabi Campus INSEAD is one of the world's top MBA schools. As a MBA grad (not of INSEAD), I will let you in on a secret: The *ONLY THING* that matters for a MBA is the quality of people around you and the network you make during your courses. The rest (the educational piece) is just fluff to encourage interaction between participants.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Thanks for the enlightenment Mike  Actually I am looking into a more recognized MBA program because it will make my CV look "flashy" and yes, I guess you are right about getting in to the network. Otherwise any MBA has almost the same content doesn't it? I have looked into INSEAD as an option, and LBS as well.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Doni said:


> Thanks for the enlightenment Mike  Actually I am looking into a more recognized MBA program because it will make my CV look "flashy" and yes, I guess you are right about getting in to the network. Otherwise any MBA has almost the same content doesn't it? I have looked into INSEAD as an option, and LBS as well.


Depending where you want to work make sure you go to an accredited school.


----------



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

Just make sure you check out their exact accreditations because quite a few universities in Dubai with recognised names do not give the same qualifications as they would do in their home countries (for example Middlesex University in Dubai is currently running a masters in Psychology which is not BPS accredited & therefore is a completely useless degree when it comes to practise). 

Good Luck!


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Doni said:


> Thanks for the enlightenment Mike  Actually I am looking into a more recognized MBA program because it will make my CV look "flashy" and yes, I guess you are right about getting in to the network. Otherwise any MBA has almost the same content doesn't it? I have looked into INSEAD as an option, and LBS as well.


Mike got that spot on. INSEAD is definitely worth exploring but few other options which may tick your boxes

1) LBS MBA - Classes at DIFC and you do some sessions in London
2) Cass Business School MBA - Same classes in DIFC and curriculum mirrors the UK standard
3) DUKE Global MBA - little bit more fancy as you would study in 5 different cities (Dubai is one among them) and expensive but I heard good feedback on this in terms of networking opportunities

My suggestion would be meet with the schools and ask them to introduce you to their past/current students, chat with them and then make a decision.

Good luck!


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Laila_ said:


> Just make sure you check out their exact accreditations because quite a few universities in Dubai with recognised names do not give the same qualifications as they would do in their home countries (for example Middlesex University in Dubai is currently running a masters in Psychology which is not BPS accredited & therefore is a completely useless degree when it comes to practise).
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks for the good luck!


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

VADXB said:


> Mike got that spot on. INSEAD is definitely worth exploring but few other options which may tick your boxes
> 
> 1) LBS MBA - Classes at DIFC and you do some sessions in London
> 2) Cass Business School MBA - Same classes in DIFC and curriculum mirrors the UK standard
> ...


Duke is indeed expensive while ranking lower than LBS and INSEAD. Was wondering for reasoning behind that.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Doni said:


> Can anyone recommend a good MBA program in Dubai in terms of reputation and quality education (lecturers, workshops and etc)? There are many Western graduate schools in Dubai but I am not sure if they are as good in Dubai as their names imply to be. Thanks!



Did you decide on from where r u going to do MBA??? 

I am in the same boat... I am already a Graduate/Post - graduat both from University of Wollongong in Dubai.... 

I want to do a MBA with specialization so planning to go for Access MBA tour in crown plaza on 19th November 2011 (Saturday)...

I am seriously looking forward to Heriot - Watt (Edinburgh business School) Dubai Campus...

How about you....


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Not all MBAs are equivalent, even though on paper they may appear so. I would check for accreditations, find out as much as you can about the quality of the students you will be working with, and look at the Financial Times MBA school rankings. 

As someone else mentioned, accreditations are really important as ideally you need the MBA to be recognised globally. Look for one or more of the following; Association of MBAs, (AMBA), AACSB and Equis. There are some business schools that are double or triple accredited, go for the best you can. I'd go so far as to say delay starting by a year to put more cash in the bank to enable you to go to a better school, (if you are paying for it yourself). 

Part of the reason for doing an MBA is the network that you will develop, which will be invaluable both during the course, (part of what will get you through is working with and learning from others) but also beyond that course whether you stay in your current organisation or move to a new one. I personally would almost always suggest a part time/executive MBA - its hard work while you work full time, but you will meet a better quality of fellow students. Full time courses over the last few years have tended to take younger and less experienced students who will be less helpful to one another during the course and take longer to be useful beyond it. Sorry if I'm being hard nosed, but an MBA is an expensive undertaking in (all senses of the word), so you need to think carefully.

FT MBA rankings are also worth a look - employers will be aware of the pecking order of schools and as above, you want to go to the best you can. 

In terms of school, I'm not sure who teaches in Dubai at the moment. Duke are good on all of the measures, but expensive - they tend to buy in the A listers to present, so you are likely to be taught by the likes of John Kotter, Rosbeth Moss Kanter etc. I think they buy in the big names, (they certainly do for exec education, perhaps not for MBAs - not sure).

Other schools that are rated well are IMD, INSEAD, CASS and LBS. Cranfield is good, but not sure if they do an MBA in the region..

Feel free to PM me if you would like to kick a few ideas around..


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Depends what you want from the program and what you want to use it for.

Completing an MBA bcause it looks flashy on your CV? An MBA that looks flashy to you might look trashy to an employer.

If you are interested in specialisation view a view to making you employable then who and why may be important.

Do you want to teach?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

thriftybrit said:


> Depends what you want from the program and what you want to use it for.
> 
> Completing an MBA bcause it looks flashy on your CV? An MBA that looks flashy to you might look trashy to an employer.
> 
> ...



yes i am already teaching O / A Levels


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes Heriot Watt is i think the most expensive in dubai at the moments ....


I will check them IMD, INSEAD, CASS and LBS. Cranfield 

thanks


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nm62 said:


> Did you decide on from where r u going to do MBA???
> 
> I am in the same boat... I am already a Graduate/Post - graduat both from University of Wollongong in Dubai....
> 
> ...


Hi there. I still didn't make up my mind. Have been way too loaded with work lately. And can't find time to prepare for GMAT either  Let me know how was the Access MBA tour.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Doni said:


> Hi there. I still didn't make up my mind. Have been way too loaded with work lately. And can't find time to prepare for GMAT either  Let me know how was the Access MBA tour.



i was feeling lazy so did not go for Access MBA tour 

but i have collected a lot of information separately from Heriot Watt (Dubai and UK)... 

dh 9000 per subject, MBA (7 subjects) MBA specialization (11 subjects)...

Admission in Dubai campus is easier (flexible/ convenient) but expensive... Uk distance learning admission has lots of requirements but it is cheaper (difficult)...

Moreover i am getting subject exemptions from Bachelors/ Masters degree along with credit points transfer as well...

I assume Middlesex Dubai is offering specialization (UAE recognized only) 

And i cannot find any other university offering specialization in Finance... 

You mentioned GMAT? Are you looking for an American MBA? Are you looking for MBA (General), dubai is full of it?


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nm62 said:


> i was feeling lazy so did not go for Access MBA tour
> 
> but i have collected a lot of information separately from Heriot Watt (Dubai and UK)...
> 
> ...


I guess all graduate schools would require GMAT score actually... And the higher, the better. Yes, I would prefer American MBA, but it is way too expensive, but is worth it in terms of employment opportunity. I will probably take finance or consultancy. Though I am far enough from finance now  I will do some research soon and let you know what I came up with. And by the way this MBA Access Tour thing - is it like an event??


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Vaxdb options are good although I do not think Duke (is pretty good) has a campus here. I might be wrong.

In regards to reputation, have a look at FT times. Most universities that are well known here are from UK. There are other rankings like business week (US). But since we do not have Americans MBAs that are listed in business week in Dubai.....I do not think the other rankings will matter if you plan doing here in the UAE

Couple of notes:

1) Insead, LBS and CASS offer Executives MBAS. Insead is in Abu Dhabi and the other two in Dubai. Executive MBAS and MBAs are different to a certain extent. Do some research and you will see

For me it was a no no having to commute everyday to AD. LBS asks for one week off from work every month so it was a no.

CASS is not well known outside UK. This is a fact. And they lost some ranking positions lately. Always check the three years average. See if the school is going up or down. The rankings are different for executive MBA and MBAs

2) Have a look at Manchester Business school. They have been climbing the ladder and they are now on the top 29 on FT list. I am doing mine there. They have a program really customized for workers. FYI, the top 50 make the tier 1 and all on the top 50 have all the accreditations.

3) if you can do a full time MBA DO it in the States and go for it.

4) I just wished they had more American MBAs. Americans really missed out the GCC wave.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Doni said:


> I guess all graduate schools would require GMAT score actually... And the higher, the better. Yes, I would prefer American MBA, but it is way too expensive, but is worth it in terms of employment opportunity. I will probably take finance or consultancy. Though I am far enough from finance now  I will do some research soon and let you know what I came up with. And by the way this MBA Access Tour thing - is it like an event??



GMAT is generally asked by American Universities... It is just an aptitude test...

I was dealing with Heriot Watt and they had send a free invitation to me for Access MBA 
About us 
Registration is generally dh 50... 

they organize orientation for MBA's... Representatives from these universities come and give one to one session to MBA seeking candidates... some general seminar on GMAT.... 

You will not find many American Universities here in Dubai...


----------



## CRUISE CONTROL (Nov 21, 2011)

Doni said:


> Can anyone recommend a good MBA program in Dubai in terms of reputation and quality education (lecturers, workshops and etc)? There are many Western graduate schools in Dubai but I am not sure if they are as good in Dubai as their names imply to be. Thanks!




Hi Doni,

I see you are from Uzbekistan. I was in Tashkent a little while ago. A very beautiful country I must say!!! . I am currently working on a project of Bridging MBA programs from few Western institutes in different countries. I would really like to get some knowledge on that market if you dont mind.
I am new on this site and guess not able to PM you so soon. But yes please do PM me and I would be able to assit you regarding the programs and may be help you in selecting the courses. There are indeed good institutes in Dubai but like others have suggested you that do confirm the Accreditation.

Good Luck !!


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

CRUISE CONTROL said:


> Hi Doni,
> 
> I see you are from Uzbekistan. I was in Tashkent a little while ago. A very beautiful country I must say!!! . I am currently working on a project of Bridging MBA programs from few Western institutes in different countries. I would really like to get some knowledge on that market if you dont mind.
> I am new on this site and guess not able to PM you so soon. But yes please do PM me and I would be able to assit you regarding the programs and may be help you in selecting the courses. There are indeed good institutes in Dubai but like others have suggested you that do confirm the Accreditation.
> ...


Hi Cruise Control!

I should say that there is no any internationally recognized MBA program in Uzbekistan till now as per my knowledge, and I think opportunities are there. The market is stabilizing there, getting more globally oriented though not in a fast pace, so I think there is potential. I can ask people if you need more specific information.

I am thinking of Manchester business school though I would prefer US business school here in Dubai... Thanks for your help.


----------



## priyanka13 (Jul 16, 2012)

can any body tell me how is IMT DUBAI? Is it worth to go for MBA from there?


----------



## sandsoftime (Sep 5, 2012)

There are quite a few, but please double check their accreditations.

University of Wollongong is one of the oldest and holds a good reputation.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like the 'ban-hammer' is gonna be coming down hard on someone pretty soon...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Rmehra said:


> :confused2:


Rmehra
This message has been deleted by md000. Reason: Advertising

Look at the previous 4 times the above message has shown up on the thread.You keep posting, and the mod's keep deleting.. You can't advertise.. keep this up and well something is bound to happen..


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Hult international Business School is best MBA in Middle East. Ranked 31 by The Economist in the world. Ranked 65 by Financial Times in the world.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

HULT university, Very good and VERY well accredited, worth looking into. they also have an orientation coming up on October 14th for potential students.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

You are perhaps asking the wrong questions. If you want to do a proper MBA go to US, London or Fountainebleau. Dubai campuses are just a CV embellishment and good for senior executives with nothing to prove. For young professionals these will hardly provide any credibility. You will not getting into any top tier consulting or banking firm with these programs. 
Manchester business school, fuqua and hult etc are all third grade schools. If a third grade qualification works for what you are trying to get to post MBA, go for it. It should work for Uzbekistan but would certainly not work in London or NY. 
So it all depends....where do u wish to be at...


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

woodlands said:


> You are perhaps asking the wrong questions. If you want to do a proper MBA go to US, London or Fountainebleau. Dubai campuses are just a CV embellishment and good for senior executives with nothing to prove. For young professionals these will hardly provide any credibility. You will not getting into any top tier consulting or banking firm with these programs.
> Manchester business school, fuqua and hult etc are all third grade schools. If a third grade qualification works for what you are trying to get to post MBA, go for it. It should work for Uzbekistan but would certainly not work in London or NY.
> So it all depends....where do u wish to be at...


Get your facts straight before posting.

Hult posts employment statistics every year. You can look at the companies and salary their graduates recieve. 

They have over 500 MBA graduates every year!!! and they all don't work in Uzbekistan!

Either you are saying HULT is a fraud or a scam institution that posts incorrect information or you just ignorant. pick your choice. :clap2:

This thread is about the best MBA in Dubai/ME.........not the best MBA in the world.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Although, I tend to agree with some of your comments, let me remind you couple of things:

a) Most British schools took advantage and opened up campuses here foreseeing the boom and the so many British and other nationals working here in the UAE. Mind you the same thing happened in Singapore and other hubs. American universities missed out and are trying to play catch up.

b) It is naive to think that universities like Manchester and London Business School would offer an MBA program with shared locations just for embellishment purposes in the UAE. LBS goes for 100K USD. A pretty expensive embellishment to put in risk their reputation, don't you think ? 

c) Your comment that a 3rd grade school like MBS would not lend you a job is wrong. Look at HSBC, EY and Deloitte they have MBS people. you do not judge by the MBS alone, you judge how the MBA has improved you. And there are several programs that recruit MBAS, but I agree that for some programs you have to get your degree from the top 10 MBAs. 

c) A proper MBA. Define it ? MBA quality depends on so many factors. Have a look at the Financial Times ranking criteria and compare with others. Also, the campuses that are listed in other countries are computed in the ranking. Check INSEAD ranking and the campuses in the Financial times ranking. They appear in the same spot.

d) You are certainly wrong about Fountainebleau. Nobody wants to go there. 



woodlands said:


> You are perhaps asking the wrong questions. If you want to do a proper MBA go to US, London or Fountainebleau. Dubai campuses are just a CV embellishment and good for senior executives with nothing to prove. For young professionals these will hardly provide any credibility. You will not getting into any top tier consulting or banking firm with these programs.
> Manchester business school, fuqua and hult etc are all third grade schools. If a third grade qualification works for what you are trying to get to post MBA, go for it. It should work for Uzbekistan but would certainly not work in London or NY.
> So it all depends....where do u wish to be at...


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

1) rankings tend to misrepresent the gulf between top 2 and rest
2) if u have never been to Fountainebleau, you will not know what it's about. No one wants to go there is just plain off. Duration, location, faculty, jan vs jul intake work differently for different people. It's a great program which attracts very decent candidates and has the strongest alum network for any b school in Europe. ( I didn't attend instead btw)
3) exec vs traditional MBA can't be compared. The quality of candidates at LBS Dubai vs London on like to like basis is frankly very inferior. The students deliver the brand as much as the school. It's just Dubai, mediocre at best, lackluster and third world human resource. 
4) Manchester: that's a shoddy trash school with decent faculty and second tier students. That doesn't mean an ex McKinsey guy going to Manchester would not be admitted to McKinsey post graduation but that the probability of selection is lower. Most MBS students would be tier 1 rejects.
Employers get that. Doesn't mean that you don't get a job post graduation from tier 2/3 schools but the kind of job and opportunities are different. That's all. If you can tell me the number of MBAs who make it to Goldman from Manchester every year for last 5 yrs vs say LBS, or mck from instead vs MBS u would understand what I am trying to get to. It's just a question of what you aspire to, same as the question I posed to OP.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> Get your facts straight before posting.
> 
> Hult posts employment statistics every year. You can look at the companies and salary their graduates recieve.
> 
> ...


May be my sample set is skewed but I didn't find a single front office guy from Hult across 3 divisions of top 4 firms in finance. 1/2 back office guys but that too quite rarely and only in Dubai. As I said on another post, it's what you aspire to that will decide the fit. Hult is tier 3 if there is such a thing.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Your posts are misguiding. 

Let’s review.

OP asked if there is a good MBA program in Dubai. Your reply was that there no worth wile MBA in Dubai and he is asking the wrong questions. I guess you are so stuck up on the Big 3 management consulting firms or the top investing banks that you cannot possibly see beyond that. Some people just can’t imagine any other use of an MBA, correct? 

The question was NOT…..Hey! I need to get in into Bain or Goldman……should I do an MBA from Dubai? 

Secondly……..do you know every single person’s education background in the 4 firms you have worked with? You must be in HR for the all the four firms! 

Now I’ll give you one thing………just like Josh Kaufman writes in his book 'Personal MBA'………there are certain jobs that require you get the “$150,000 interview” or in other words MBA from the top 5-6 universities in the world but that is less than 1% jobs out there. 

This thread is not about those 1% jobs!!!! Do you get it now?

Oh by the way…..in case you are wondering……..I did do my undergrad from a top ten US university and you know what I have learnt over the years………………. at the end of the day, it is not the brand on the resume but the person that matters!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

woodlands said:


> 1) rankings tend to misrepresent the gulf between top 2 and rest
> 2) if u have never been to Fountainebleau, you will not know what it's about. No one wants to go there is just plain off. Duration, location, faculty, jan vs jul intake work differently for different people. It's a great program which attracts very decent candidates and has the strongest alum network for any b school in Europe. ( I didn't attend instead btw)


Again, don't talk if you cannot back it up. Again, go to FT and check Insead. You will see three places there Singapore, UAE and Europe. By the way, when you say Fontainbleue you mean Insead, just say Insead man.

I don't recall seeing any of my friends ( North America) wanting to go to Insead. Although i agree that Insead is well ranked. It is the 2nd choice for those who cannot pass under the top 10 US or prefer staying in Europe. Honestly if you are accepted in Harvard, LB or Insead would you pick Insead ? come on!! You go to Harvard!!!

But again, if you have commitments, you do what you gotta do. Not everyone can take a year off and disburse 120k.



woodlands said:


> 3) exec vs traditional MBA can't be compared. The quality of candidates at LBS Dubai vs London on like to like basis is frankly very inferior. The students deliver the brand as much as the school. It's just Dubai, mediocre at best, lackluster and third world human resource.


Haha.. 

That I agree. In the UAE, Insead offers exec MBA whereas in other places just MBA. Do you know why they deliver like that? It is called business. Easier to lure execs to join that MBA and to help their future students studying in Europe to get a place there. see seeee....that's why....because you are right the quality of students are not the same in the Middle East, but the program is the same regardless. One thing you forget is that the degree is the same. They do that because ppl are well paid here. They want cash and easy network. Cannot you see that ?



woodlands said:


> 4) Manchester: that's a shoddy trash school with decent faculty and second tier students. That doesn't mean an ex McKinsey guy going to Manchester would not be admitted to McKinsey post graduation but that the probability of selection is lower. Most MBS students would be tier 1 rejects.
> Employers get that. Doesn't mean that you don't get a job post graduation from tier 2/3 schools but the kind of job and opportunities are different. That's all. If you can tell me the number of MBAs who make it to Goldman from Manchester every year for last 5 yrs vs say LBS, or mck from instead vs MBS u would understand what I am trying to get to. It's just a question of what you aspire to, same as the question I posed to OP.


Strange..I am attending the MBA at Manchester and got a call from McKinsey. Obviously I have more than 10 years of experience, but I cannot picture myself working 16 hours a day making peanuts. Some ppl study hard, attend the best schools and work crazy hours. I prefer working less (I mean it, i am lazy, BUT i am good apparently) and making more doing something I like. They did not call me because of the MBA. They checked my work, apparently they think I am good for being enslaved. Strange, you are a new grad aren't you? You think that everyone wants to work to Goldman Sachs? Jp Morgan ? By the way I just turn down one offer from JP apparently they pay peanuts in London. Shrugs.

Sorry I am just laughing you remind me when I was 26/27 I used to think like you


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Again, don't talk if you cannot back it up. Again, go to FT and check Insead. You will see three places there Singapore, UAE and Europe. By the way, when you say Fontainbleue you mean Insead, just say Insead man.
> 
> I don't recall seeing any of my friends ( North America) wanting to go to Insead. Although i agree that Insead is well ranked. It is the 2nd choice for those who cannot pass under the top 10 US or prefer staying in Europe. Honestly if you are accepted in Harvard, LB or Insead would you pick Insead ? come on!! You go to Harvard!!!
> 
> ...


Very interesting....what type work do you do and where did you go for your undergrad?


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

An Executive MBA means it's a non resident program. Classes are help in the evenings and on weekends. The content is no different, though there is consideration given that those in the program actually have real world experience.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> Very interesting....what type work do you do and where did you go for your undergrad?


Does not really matter..but I agree that if you can spare the time you should try going to the top 10 BS in USA full time. If you cannot and need to stay here see which program suits you best. 

I just find funny that he wrote off Insead and LBS in the UAE. if you are working here and I believe you are getting handsomely paid why would you move if the degree is the same? (Idk Insead, but LBS is the same)


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Again, don't talk if you cannot back it up. Again, go to FT and check Insead. You will see three places there Singapore, UAE and Europe. By the way, when you say Fontainbleue you mean Insead, just say Insead man.
> 
> I don't recall seeing any of my friends ( North America) wanting to go to Insead. Although i agree that Insead is well ranked. It is the 2nd choice for those who cannot pass under the top 10 US or prefer staying in Europe. Honestly if you are accepted in Harvard, LB or Insead would you pick Insead ? come on!! You go to Harvard!!!
> 
> ...


McKinsey pays peanuts everywhere. At JP, depends on what you do. As for some other posters, the reason I know about backgrounds at diff finance firms is because I saw fresh intakes and their sponsors for different years. And the guy asking the question appeared to be without a massive experience. Hence the full time MBA advice. (The beer at Manchester business school is cheap, probably the only good thing about the downstairs bar. The curry in the town is good too but clubs are trash. )


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Quite enthusiastic about people wanting to increase their skill sets, venture out of old-school jobs (like Mckinsey and other consulting firms that do pay peanuts, but then again people go there for the training and 50%+ pop on the next job), yet I don't see that being the theme of this thread's original author. 

In which case he can pick any school in Dubai to hand over their or their family's money. Although he may achieve minimal return by meeting some staff and going where there is someone that may help years after - that may bring you real learning and mentorship. 

For all others, unless you attend a top 20 ranked worldwide program its just not worth it. This goes to say a Dubai based institution may aspire to that.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You are right readmetwice, for new grads consultancy jobs are great for better next paying jobs and seniority. They get exposure, get to know decision makers, learn hell lot and when the moment is right they settle, but those already " old" this is not the case.

See what the Indian CEO lady from PepsiCo has to say. She mentions that one year in consultancy is equivalent to couple of years in one firm. So she confirmed the tremendous exposure she had...she had a lot.

The topic has evolved, but I don't concur that doing is a waste of time if you are not in the top 20 or late. Which ranking criteria are you referring to? FT is criticized because they seem to be biased towards UK universities for example. 

A smart employer looks with good eyes ( and should) to applicants who spent their extra time trying to hone their skills even being " late in the game". 

Investing in yourself is not a waste of time.


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Your last two sentences are the key, smart CEOs and hiring folks that most programs are not really enhancing skills, instead only inflating salary expectations. 

I don't specify on rankings because you should choose the one tat is applicable to you, manufacturing, general management, international exposure. And you are right some are skewed to US, Uk, etc. Anyhow, there is the same 30 schools that appear in any top 20.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

readmetwice said:


> Your last two sentences are the key, smart CEOs and hiring folks that most programs are not really enhancing skills, instead only inflating salary expectations.
> 
> I don't specify on rankings because you should choose the one tat is applicable to you, manufacturing, general management, international exposure. And you are right some are skewed to US, Uk, etc. Anyhow, there is the same 30 schools that appear in any top 20.


One of the goals of an MBA is to get better prospects that means salary hikes along with learning some stuff. In fact, all ranks take into account salary progression. Pay a visit to FT ranking for example. That makes sense for folks in mid careers.

A more senior folk would rather attend an executive MBA i find if he thinks it suits him...not the normal one. For these guys i dont think it is that important "where".Some where reputable of course. And a senior guy that is attending one is signalling something.....

Why a CEO would do an MBA to hike up his salary? Makes no sense for someone in the C level already I would imagine.

People have different reasons for doing one. Among many things, salary is one, but not the only one.

Several business owners do it to have a better grip in topics they do not understand well.....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have an MBA ("International MBA" technically) and can give you these insights into having one.

* Curriculum. The MBA curriculum shouldn't be the reason you attend any program. If you join a MBA program, you should have the ability to pick up any subject on that curriculum, learn it, and master it in a short time period (equal to the amount of study and class hours)

* Networking. The main takeaway from my MBA program was the network that I developed. I still speak to many of my MBA colleagues on a weekly or monthly basis - and none of them live in the UAE. These are the people I go to for advice and feedback regarding business decisions in my life - and this is a two-way street - they come to me, as well.

* Top-ranked schools. Top-ranked schools draw top-notch talent. Top-notch talent typically add more value (through their insights/network/etc.) Therefore, the network that you create has a higher value add making the MBA more valuable.

* Salary. Yes, there is an expected ROI for getting a MBA, but this shouldn't be the only goal. A higher salary can come from working more effectively in your current position though.

-md000/Mike


----------

